# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تعهد خدمت حتی برایه روزانه هااا؟؟؟؟!!!

## alikingboy

دوستان من الان داشتم راهنمای انتخاب رشته سازمان سنجش رو برا برادرم میخوندم اصن یه چیزی دیدم واقعا شوووک شدم، یعنی من باید دو تا سه برابر دوران تحصیل برایه وزارت بهداشت کار کنم؟؟؟ :Yahoo (113):  خوب این الان چه فرقی با تعهدی داره :Yahoo (110):  گرفتن مارووو؟؟؟ 









اینم لینکه دفترچه راهنمایه انتخاب رشته سازمان سنجش

----------


## politician

> دوستان من الان داشتم راهنمای انتخاب رشته سازمان سنجش رو برا برادرم میخوندم اصن یه چیزی دیدم واقعا شوووک شدم، یعنی من باید دو تا سه برابر دوران تحصیل برایه وزارت بهداشت کار کنم؟؟؟ خوب این الان چه فرقی با تعهدی داره گرفتن مارووو؟؟؟ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 خب قبلاهم همینطوری بوده مگه چیزعجیبیه رایگان میخونن دیگه بایدتوکشورخودشون یه چن سالی کارکنن

----------


## alikingboy

> خب قبلاهم همینطوری بوده مگه چیزعجیبیه رایگان میخونن دیگه بایدتوکشورخودشون یه چن سالی کارکنن


والا من نمیدونستم، حاالا میدونستم یکی 2 سال باید طرح بگذرونم ولی اینکه 2تا 3 برابر مدته تحصیل هرجا گفتن باس برم رو نمیدونستم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Dayi javad

شاید منظورش همون تعهدیاس ! کسانی با منطقه 2 و 3 تعهدی قبول میشن !

آخه اگ اینطور باش دیگ فرقی با تعهدی نداره ک :Yahoo (113):

----------


## alikingboy

> شاید منظورش همون تعهدیاس ! کسانی با منطقه 2 و 3 تعهدی قبول میشن !
> 
> آخه اگ اینطور باش دیگ فرقی با تعهدی نداره ک


نمیدونم اخه نوشته روزانه ها، بعد تعهدی فک کنم  میشه اون پذیرش براساس مناطق محروم که تو بند یکی مونده به آخر اومده

----------

